# MY 2 New African Cichlids - Anybody knows the name?



## saeeeed

Hi Everyone
These are my 2 new African Cichlid - I searched too many sites but could not find the exact name


The seller said the first one is Emperor Cichlid!!!!


----------



## Shotgun

the first one i dont know for sure. the seccond ones looks like some sort of peacock cichlid...

anyone want to chime in?


----------



## Jasone487

ermmm not sure about the 2nd fish but hope you got a pool for the first one  
if thats the same " emperor cichlid" they get to 30 inches or so and apprently can move a 15 lb turtle 

Video -- Emperor Cichlid and Terrapin -- National Geographic


----------



## Sus

I'm no expert but first one looks like Fossorochromis rostratus aka Malawi Sand Diver, malawi haplochromines


----------



## supernaut06

The second one could be an orange shouldered peacock (Aulonocara roberti) but I'm not 100% because really blue peacocks have the same or similar patterns on their tail and can have a decent amount of orange as well.


----------



## JMatthew

I'm sure the second one is some sort of Aulonocara species, though I'm not sure which. On the second the coloration looks a little like some sort of Victorian, though the head does seem more like some sort of Hap.


----------

